# Abnormal smear



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Have any of you had an abnormal smear test? I went for my 3 yearly smear about 4 months ago and the result was 'borderline'. Basically i have to wait 6 months and then i will get another smear. So in Jan or Feb i go back. 
Has anyone had this reading before?
Also, the nurse said if i have bleeding between periods or after sex i should contact them but i have a weird thing that i cant remember what its called(something to do with cells going the wrong way), so i sometimes have spotting between anyway. 
Also i have been having a lot of cramps in my wombish area..
I try not to over react to stuff but because of the cramping (not generally sore but i am aware of it...sometimes a bit shooting sore) i am slightly worried.
Also, i wondered about how it works in America when you get an abnormal smear.. do you have to wait 6 months?


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Have any of you had an abnormal smear test? I went for my 3 yearly smear about 4 months ago and the result was 'borderline'. Basically i have to wait 6 months and then i will get another smear. So in Jan or Feb i go back.
> Has anyone had this reading before?
> Also, the nurse said if i have bleeding between periods or after sex i should contact them but i have a weird thing that i cant remember what its called(something to do with cells going the wrong way), so i sometimes have spotting between anyway.
> Also i have been having a lot of cramps in my wombish area..
> ...



Yes, Mer. A relatively high percentage of women get abnormal or unclear results. Very few actually have cervical cancer or need to worry about it. The fact that your doctor has suggested you return for another smear in 6 months probably means that he/she hasn't seen any abnormal cells that would indicate the probability of cancer. Common reasons for abnormal results can range from a 'false positive' (technician who read results wasn't sure what he/she was seeing) to an infection that muddies the results. In my case, it was the former. The technician wasn't 100% sure and just wanted a re-test to be certain. I had a follow-up within a few months and the results were normal. If it were me, I'd ask your doctor why you need to wait for 6 months. That seems unreasonably long to me, unless he/she is absolutely certain that no questionable or possible cervical cancer cells were detected. I don't think it would hurt to have this conversation with your doctor, and find out if the technician asked for a re-test.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> Yes, Mer. A relatively high percentage of women get abnormal or unclear results. Very few actually have cervical cancer or need to worry about it. The fact that your doctor has suggested you return for another smear in 6 months probably means that he/she hasn't seen any abnormal cells that would indicate the probability of cancer. Common reasons for abnormal results can range from a 'false positive' (technician who read results wasn't sure what he/she was seeing) to an infection that muddies the results. In my case, it was the former. The technician wasn't 100% sure and just wanted a re-test to be certain. I had a follow-up within a few months and the results were normal. If it were me, I'd ask your doctor why you need to wait for 6 months. That seems unreasonably long to me, unless he/she is absolutely certain that no questionable or possible cervical cancer cells were detected. I don't think it would hurt to have this conversation with your doctor, and find out if the technician asked for a re-test.


aww.. TJ my information hero! *swoon* 
Well, i got a leaflet along with my test results... i cant quite remember but it was kinna like.
Borderline-no need to worry, it could be cells changing etc.
abnormal-come back soon but we dont know why
worrysome-come back now

I bet people are glad i am not a health official!
I guess maby they asked me to wait 6 months because it would take that time for either the changes to settle or for cancerous cells to form. I just worry a wee bit about the cramps i'm having..i wonder if maby i have cysts or something... hmm..
och well i will see in a couple of months..


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> aww.. TJ my information hero! *swoon*
> Well, i got a leaflet along with my test results... i cant quite remember but it was kinna like.
> Borderline-no need to worry, it could be cells changing etc.
> abnormal-come back soon but we dont know why
> ...



Put your mind at ease, Mergirliegirl. People don't usually have symptoms of cervical cancer until the disease has spread to the point where it would most definitely be detected by a pap smear. My guess is that your cramps are due to something else entirely. The #1 symptom for cervical cancer is unusual or heavy bleeding, not cramping. Unusual cramps, in someone who has experienced only mild cramps associated with menstruation, could mean anything from endometriosis to fibroids to PID. It could also be a cervical problem, but my guess is that your doctor would have detected that when you had your smear done (would have probably mentioned the presence of a lot of scar tissue). Did you talk to your gyn about the cramps? Lemme guess ... if you did, you were told to take some ibuprofen, use a heating pad as needed, and check back in a few months if the cramps continue to be a problem. 

Disclaimer: I can't even pretend to play a doctor on TV so take this FWIW. I've just had personal experience, and at this point have seen just about every kind of medical condition known to man as related to my job (again, I ain't no doctor, not even an aide, not even a candy striper ... I've just picked up enough to know a very little about a very little ).


----------



## Teleute (Nov 23, 2009)

Did you mention the cramps and spotting to the nurse while you were there? The 6 months does seem a little long. Even if it's not related to the smear results, the new and persistent cramping is probably something to get checked out.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> (again, I ain't no doctor, not even an aide, not even a candy striper ... I've just picked up enough to know a very little about a very little ).


wah wah.. thank you about the rest of your post.. but WHAT is a 'candy striper'??!! 



Teleute said:


> Did you mention the cramps and spotting to the nurse while you were there? The 6 months does seem a little long. Even if it's not related to the smear results, the new and persistent cramping is probably something to get checked out.


Nope, but i got a smear a while back taken by my doctor (cause the nurse was unavailable) and she said while she was taking my smear "Oh the reason why you will be bleeding is because of..... so dont worry" I forget what the thing is i have.. but its something to so with the cells of my cervix going the wrong way.. (funny enough my mum said she had the same thing, which went away in her early 30's and she had an abnormal smear... so i'm hoping maby this has something to do with it)..
but yeah.. the cramping is bothering me (mentally).. though i think i may be focusing on it and making it worse.. i didnt actually have the cramps till after.. though i will bring that up with my doc in january..xxx


----------



## Teleute (Nov 23, 2009)

Cells going the wrong way... endometriosis?


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Cells going the wrong way... endometriosis?


No.. see it wasn't that.. it was something else. I know people with endometriosis.. it wasnt that.. weird though,, i should really know what i have.. i know its not that though,, hmm.. i should really ask!!
xx


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

Though, in reading that..it could be something i have now!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Nov 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> No.. see it wasn't that.. it was something else. I know people with endometriosis.. it wasnt that.. weird though,, i should really know what i have.. i know its not that though,, hmm.. i should really ask!!
> xx



The only thing that I can think of isn't related to your cells, it's the physical structure of cervix. If it is unusually narrow -- or if your uterus is tipped -- this can cause more painful menstrual cramps. 

And yes, dammit, you really SHOULD ask! 

ETA: A candy striper is a volunteer who sits with patients, brings them magazines & snacks, delivers mail, reads to them, etc.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

TraciJo67 said:


> The only thing that I can think of isn't related to your cells, it's the physical structure of cervix. If it is unusually narrow -- or if your uterus is tipped -- this can cause more painful menstrual cramps.
> 
> And yes, dammit, you really SHOULD ask!
> 
> ETA: A candy striper is a volunteer who sits with patients, brings them magazines & snacks, delivers mail, reads to them, etc.


Well i do have a very tight fanny.. (Am cunt) but no.. it was something biological..
ok.. i shall ask next time..
erm... i still dont get the 'candy stripper'... OH wait! i just realised i had a dyslesexix moment... ok..
we dont get candy 'stripers' here... it must be an american thing!!


----------



## fatgirlflyin (Nov 23, 2009)

After my daughter was born I had abnormal smears for at least three years (heh that rhymes) and the doctors couldn't figure out why. I had a biopsy which showed nothing to be worried about and also had cryo therapy where they actually went in and froze the top layer of cells in my cervix, at least that's how it was explained to me. That was not a fun experience. 

After my first abnormal smear, I went back in after 3 months. 




mergirl said:


> Have any of you had an abnormal smear test? I went for my 3 yearly smear about 4 months ago and the result was 'borderline'. Basically i have to wait 6 months and then i will get another smear. So in Jan or Feb i go back.
> Has anyone had this reading before?
> Also, the nurse said if i have bleeding between periods or after sex i should contact them but i have a weird thing that i cant remember what its called(something to do with cells going the wrong way), so i sometimes have spotting between anyway.
> Also i have been having a lot of cramps in my wombish area..
> ...


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

fatgirlflyin said:


> After my daughter was born I had abnormal smears for at least three years (heh that rhymes) and the doctors couldn't figure out why. I had a biopsy which showed nothing to be worried about and also had cryo therapy where they actually went in and froze the top layer of cells in my cervix, at least that's how it was explained to me. That was not a fun experience.
> 
> After my first abnormal smear, I went back in after 3 months.


hmm..well they said 6 months to me.. though i was 'borderline' .. i think if its ' abnormal' (one step higher) then maby you go back after 3 months. Hmmm.. its weird, but at least they are looking out for me.. i guess!


----------



## toni (Nov 23, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Have any of you had an abnormal smear test? I went for my 3 yearly smear about 4 months ago and the result was 'borderline'. Basically i have to wait 6 months and then i will get another smear. So in Jan or Feb i go back.
> Has anyone had this reading before?
> Also, the nurse said if i have bleeding between periods or after sex i should contact them but i have a weird thing that i cant remember what its called(something to do with cells going the wrong way), so i sometimes have spotting between anyway.
> Also i have been having a lot of cramps in my wombish area..
> ...



I had two abnormal smears and then was scheduled for a biopsy. I had the first smear in Oct and was schedule for the biopsy by July. I guess, they waited 4 months between the two. The biopsy came back clean and I am suppose to go back for another very soon. 

It is very scary. I was freaked the hell out. I started thinking of any pain or weird discharge I have ever had and thought those were the first signs of cancer. The only advice I can offer you is stay calm. If you had to get cancer, cervical would be the best. If you go for normal check ups, they catch it very quickly. From what the doctor told me, it is easily cleared and does not require radiation treatment. 

Good luck and try to stay calm. I am always here to talk, if you need it.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

toni said:


> I had two abnormal smears and then was scheduled for a biopsy. I had the first smear in Oct and was schedule for the biopsy by July. I guess, they waited 4 months between the two. The biopsy came back clean and I am suppose to go back for another very soon.
> 
> It is very scary. I was freaked the hell out. I started thinking of any pain or weird discharge I have ever had and thought those were the first signs of cancer. The only advice I can offer you is stay calm. If you had to get cancer, cervical would be the best. If you go for normal check ups, they catch it very quickly. From what the doctor told me, it is easily cleared and does not require radiation treatment.
> 
> Good luck and try to stay calm. I am always here to talk, if you need it.


Thanks. yeah, my mum is a nurse and she said when she was doing her training, years ago she watched women getting pre-cancerous polyps lazered off. It is good that we get smear tests so if it is cancer it shows up early and can be blasted.
x


----------



## luscious_lulu (Nov 23, 2009)

Several of my sister's have had abnormal smears. It turned out to be nothing, but they were monitored every 6 months for a couple of years. 

Hopefully yours turns out to be nothing serious.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 23, 2009)

luscious_lulu said:


> Several of my sister's have had abnormal smears. It turned out to be nothing, but they were monitored every 6 months for a couple of years.
> 
> Hopefully yours turns out to be nothing serious.


Cheers missus. xx


----------



## Tooz (Nov 23, 2009)

I had a not-normal-yet-not-abnormal smear back in September. It was ASCUS. I have to go back in January and am vaguely worried.


----------



## mergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

Tooz said:


> I had a not-normal-yet-not-abnormal smear back in September. It was ASCUS. I have to go back in January and am vaguely worried.


yeah..vaguely worried is how i feel. I think thats what the borderline smear result is. It can be your cells changing naturally too. Oh well, its good that we get pap smears as its a good way of early detction if there is anything more sinister happening. Do you have the vaccination for teenagers over there? It basically 'kills' (over simplification) the virus that causes about 90ish % of cases of cervical cancer. The advert for it anoys me as they pronounce it cer vi A cal and not cervical... hmmm..


----------



## Miss Vickie (Nov 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> yeah..vaguely worried is how i feel. I think thats what the borderline smear result is. It can be your cells changing naturally too. Oh well, its good that we get pap smears as its a good way of early detction if there is anything more sinister happening. Do you have the vaccination for teenagers over there? It basically 'kills' (over simplification) the virus that causes about 90ish % of cases of cervical cancer. The advert for it anoys me as they pronounce it cer vi A cal and not cervical... hmmm..



Mergirl, an abnormal pap smear can happen from plain ol' garden variety inflammation, and that's what it is the vast majority of time. They repeat it, and it's usually fine. If it's not, then they go in and do a LEEP or colposcopy where they remove the cells, and you're done. 

The pap tests have become far more sensitive after women like my mom, who had a totally normal pap, had advanced cervical cancer only six months later. That was in the US in the 1970's and they missed a LOT of cervical cancer back then. Fortunately for us, the tests are much more sensitive but the down side is that sometimes they find suspicious cells that are insignificant.

Just breathe.... and be sure to get back in and get re-tested in six months, or sooner if you start noticing anything abnormal.


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Have any of you had an abnormal smear test? I went for my 3 yearly smear about 4 months ago and the result was 'borderline'. Basically i have to wait 6 months and then i will get another smear. So in Jan or Feb i go back.
> Has anyone had this reading before?
> Also, the nurse said if i have bleeding between periods or after sex i should contact them but i have a weird thing that i cant remember what its called(something to do with cells going the wrong way), so i sometimes have spotting between anyway.
> Also i have been having a lot of cramps in my wombish area..
> ...


_*
Cervical dysplasia. Yeah, when I had the diagnosis, I was crushed and ashamed. More than likely it is an HPV infection which usually clears up on its own. Most women will get it. You have to go back every six months instead of a year until three negative results show. That is when you go back to your regular schedule of one year. It's scary, but most likely it clears up on its own. 
*_


----------



## mergirl (Nov 24, 2009)

happyface83 said:


> _*
> Cervical dysplasia. Yeah, when I had the diagnosis, I was crushed and ashamed. More than likely it is an HPV infection which usually clears up on its own. Most women will get it. You have to go back every six months instead of a year until three negative results show. That is when you go back to your regular schedule of one year. It's scary, but most likely it clears up on its own.
> *_


Thanks for the advice..Why were you ashamed?


----------



## KittyKitten (Nov 24, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Thanks for the advice..Why were you ashamed?


*
I got over it. But I felt down knowing that I was not so invincible. I felt deceived. I guess I was sobered. *


----------



## mergirl (Nov 25, 2009)

Miss Vickie said:


> Mergirl, an abnormal pap smear can happen from plain ol' garden variety inflammation, and that's what it is the vast majority of time. They repeat it, and it's usually fine. If it's not, then they go in and do a LEEP or colposcopy where they remove the cells, and you're done.
> 
> The pap tests have become far more sensitive after women like my mom, who had a totally normal pap, had advanced cervical cancer only six months later. That was in the US in the 1970's and they missed a LOT of cervical cancer back then. Fortunately for us, the tests are much more sensitive but the down side is that sometimes they find suspicious cells that are insignificant.
> 
> Just breathe.... and be sure to get back in and get re-tested in six months, or sooner if you start noticing anything abnormal.


Tryed to thank you yesterday but there was a glitch i the matrix. Anyway, thanks for the info and for putting my mind at ease. In a way it must be bitter sweet that the technology has come on so much. You feel happy that lots of women now are being helped but its really sad that it wasn't as advanced that it could have saved your mum. Everytime i read stuff about the advancement of detection of bowl cancer i don't want to tell my gf because its too late for her mum. 
I think the injections they are giving to young girls to stop the hpv virus are amazing though there were some crazies saying it would encourage young girls to have underage sex!!.. madness!


----------



## Neen (Nov 28, 2009)

Yup! Just recently too.. boderline/abnormal the dr. told me. Mine was due to HPV.(non wart kind, thank god) but she said it should clear up. Have to go back in January for a another smear, /examination with a microscope thing on my cervix? And possibly a colposcopy..(sp?). Kinda freaked..


----------



## mergirl (Nov 29, 2009)

Yes, its a bit freaky, what with the waiting and everything, which i think makes it worse. It will be fine. I actually feel better after hearing all the advice from the people here. Good luck in January. Hope everything will clear up by itself!.


----------

